# Blindfold Method?



## InfiniteZero (Apr 15, 2007)

I was wondering where to start to blindfold cube. The 3-cycle sort of appeals to me because it is faster to do.


----------



## AvGalen (Apr 15, 2007)

Keep an eye on this topic: http://z12.invisionfree.com/rubiks/index.p...owtopic=789&hl=


----------

